# Hello fellow vintage riders



## FASTFAT (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm back on a bike after several years of medical issues..broken leg then toe amputations...finally at a point where i no longer bleed any time i stand up.

i used to ride 50 a day when i was younger ..no i'm over fifty and 2-5 miles feels great.

I tried the home bike thing but it was just too boring.So I got a fat bike. best bike ever. i won't have to worry about breaking it. in just 2 weeks my blood sugar is better. heart rate down. just sucks that its getting cold soon.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Congratulations on getting back to riding. I know riding again has really helped me get back in shape. Post a photo of one of your fat bike adventures. :thumbsup:


----------



## FASTFAT (Oct 22, 2015)

running isn't an option, along with walking...i more or less push the pedals with my knees...antibiotics killed my nerves knee down...i was in a wheelchair for 8 months the last time they gave me levaquin...nasty stuff


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just get warmer clothes. congrats on getting back into biking. I've definately felt younger as I ride more.


If you haven't heard about them yet, look up what Poggies are. you can also get cheaper $25 ones that are made for ATV's. A litle shorter, but still work fine. If it gets really cold, look at a balaclava or ear covers. Even in the winter, you still need to use a helmet.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

FASTFAT said:


> running isn't an option, along with walking...i more or less push the pedals with my knees...antibiotics killed my nerves knee down...i was in a wheelchair for 8 months the last time they gave me levaquin...nasty stuff
> 
> View attachment 1023853


Nice looking ride! :thumbsup:

As my father used to say: "If I knew I was going to live this long I would have taken better care of myself" - and sometimes I wish I had.


----------



## FASTFAT (Oct 22, 2015)

i took good care.. the doctors tried to kill me..;-/


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

You didn't say where you live but out here in California it's 81° today and we usually have fairly ridable winters.


----------



## FASTFAT (Oct 22, 2015)

Minnesnowda


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

FASTFAT said:


> Minnesnowda


Dress warm


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

Definitely do not let cold weather stop you. Get warm clothes. It can be tricky to get the right amount because what starts off as comfortable quickly becomes too hot when you are pushing the pedal. You have to do some experimenting to find the right clothes but it is worth the effort to be able to ride year round.
I find that if when I first get outside I am a little cold, then I will be about right when I start cranking the pedals


----------



## FASTFAT (Oct 22, 2015)

after getting rampaged with *Guillain-Barre syndrome and not properly diagnosed, it have left me with severe nerve damage. it got so bad i could not walk of even pinch my fingers. then my breathing and heart were struggling. it was not covid.. now after waiting almost 2 years i gave in to not riding my 2 wheel and bought a trike.. slapped some fats on it with double wall rims and some upgraded parts. lowered the front to 32 tooth. so far i can ride ok..the hardest part is getting my foot over the middle😌. once i'm on it's ok. just taking it slow n fat*


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

FASTFAT said:


> after getting rampaged with *Guillain-Barre syndrome and not properly diagnosed, it have left me with severe nerve damage. it got so bad i could not walk of even pinch my fingers. then my breathing and heart were struggling. it was not covid.. now after waiting almost 2 years i gave in to not riding my 2 wheel and bought a trike.. slapped some fats on it with double wall rims and some upgraded parts. lowered the front to 32 tooth. so far i can ride ok..the hardest part is getting my foot over the middle😌. once i'm on it's ok. just taking it slow n fat*


Now you're cookin'! hope you can get back to a better place and your bike is great therapy, to boot. Take your time and get a routine going, well worth the effort. Annnnnnd, peace of mind! 

Best to ya, FASTFAT.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

FASTFAT said:


> running isn't an option, along with walking...i more or less push the pedals with my knees...antibiotics killed my nerves knee down...i was in a wheelchair for 8 months the last time they gave me levaquin...nasty stuff


Levaquin is indeed nasty stuff. Works on resistant strains, but they should at least warn you about its side effects. I was having achilles pain and come to find out that crap can lead to achilles ruptures. Those are very hard to come back from. I got off it in time. Don't worry about the cold, fatbikes rule the cold. I look forward to winter. Been riding fat since the 90s. Well what passed for fat back then (Sno-cat rims and a monster 2.25" tire). Slow and safe for seniors. Even my enduro bike has 3" tires now with 4.8" on the fattie.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Remember the old truism: There is no bad weather, just bad clothing.

Also, check out this forum topic: https://www.mtbr.com/threads/fat-biking-and-health


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Just occured to me, with your damage, will you need to be extra careful in the cold? I have no such worries where I am, but it sounds like youll have harder time detecting if your legs/feet get too cold?


----------



## FASTFAT (Oct 22, 2015)

Taroroot said:


> Just occured to me, with your damage, will you need to be extra careful in the cold? I have no such worries where I am, but it sounds like youll have harder time detecting if your legs/feet get too cold?


yeah cold is bad. my feet get cold and i can't tell. and painful with the new nerve damage


----------

